# Buffed Moderatoren



## Whitespawn2k (2. Oktober 2008)

Vor wenigen Minuten hatte ich das Glück ,Tikumes Moderatoren Fähigkeiten zu erleben und war mehr als nur erschrocken!!!
Aus Thread schützenden gründen möchte ich auch lieber nicht mehr zu diesem vorfall äußern.

Daher dachte ich mir das ich euch mal Frage.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Moderatoren in diesem Forum ?

Was gefällt euch ,was nicht?

Wie gehen sie auf Fragen ein /ode auch nicht ein ?

Wie kommen sie mit Kritik klar ? <- ( Jetzt würde mein Thema gut passen )

Was könnten sie verbessern ?


Hoffe das viele ihre Meinung offen und erlich äußern.

Mfg Whity2k


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

servus 

ich war auch dabei also ich hatte mich ja negativ über sein verhalten anderen usern gegenüber geäussert
was er geschrieben hat ist so auch nicht richtig  ( kann ja auch jeder im forum lesen )

ich habe nach dem er mich gebannt hatt weil ich ein thema das es laut ihm schon gab und er es geschlossen hatte und ich es daraufhin noch einmal eröffnete weil es das thema ( wie für jeden der lesen kann auch ersichtlich war ) NICHT gab vorher
mich heute zum ERSTEN mal überhaupt! negativ gegen ihn geäussert und nicht wie frei von ihm dahergelogen eine KRITIKWELLE gegen ihn gefahren!!!

mach dir einfach nichts drauss der typ hat wie gesgat sichtliche persönliche probleme 

schlimmer finde ich zb das buffed da nichts gegen macht wenn er andere user [entfernt da nicht nachvollziehbar]
und hier nach herzenslust die user sperrt etc nur weil er sonst nichts zu tun hat.

so ein mod prässentiert ja auch irgendwo buffed.de 
nur scheint manchen das völlig am allerwertesten vorbei zu gehen und/oder sie reden sich einfach ein sie könnten machen was sie wollten da sie mods sind

schlimm wirds dann erst wie gesgat wenn sie dadurch bestätigt werden dass buffed sie einfach machen lässt 
naja lass ihm seine freude er scheint sonst echt nicht viel zu lachen zu haben in seinem leben =))
also einfach im glauben lassen das er was gaaaaanz besonderes ist mit seinen mod rechten dann passt das schon.



gruß
Satan


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte euch bitten die Diskussion in einem sachlichen Ton zu halten. Man kann sicherlich über das Verhalten reden, allerdings möchte ich hier keine persönlichen Flames lesen. Außerdem halte ich es nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll Dinge zu behaupten, die wahrscheinlich aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind und die wir nicht nachvollziehen können. 

Falls ihr weitrechendere Beschwerden habt steht es euch frei euch bei den "Vorgesetzten" zu melden und eure Sachlage zu schildern. Die allerdings im Forum breitzutreten hilft keiner Seite irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Urengroll (2. Oktober 2008)

Denkt an die Reporting Funktion..................^^


----------



## Whitespawn2k (2. Oktober 2008)

Da ich selber Moderator in einem  großem Forum bin kann ich eure Arbeit natürlich gut vergleichen!
Der andere Thread der sich mit diesem Thema befasst war ganz klar zu schließen!
Die Ausdrucksweise ist immer eine sehr wichtige sache in einem Forum.

Aber:

1. Der Moderator muss mit Kritik anderer Member umgehen können.

2.Der Moderator hat die pflicht auf Themen sachlich einzugehen und seine äußerrungen
   mit bedacht zu wählen!

3.Probleme zwischen  Member und den Moderatoren wird es immer geben (leider)
   doch wie man sie löst ist die nächste Frage.

4.Wen Member persönliche Probleme äußern ist es wohl nicht angebracht  lustige/dumme 
   Komentare dazu zu äußern! <- Bsp. des fehlverhaltens

Eine Beschwerde an ihren Vorgesetzten ist in Arbeit, doch hoffe ich auch das dieser etwas bewirkt!
Es ist nicht leicht immer den passenden ton zu finden, keine Frage aber es kann auch nicht sein das 
es altäglich wird!


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch bitten die Diskussion in einem sachlichen Ton zu halten. Man kann sicherlich über das Verhalten reden, allerdings möchte ich hier keine persönlichen Flames lesen. Außerdem halte ich es nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll Dinge zu behaupten, die wahrscheinlich aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind und die wir nicht nachvollziehen können.
> 
> Falls ihr weitrechendere Beschwerden habt steht es euch frei euch bei den "Vorgesetzten" zu melden und eure Sachlage zu schildern. Die allerdings im Forum breitzutreten hilft keiner Seite irgendwie weiter.



wer wäre den ein "vorgesetzter" der sich für sowas interessieren könnte ?

wie gesgat: [entfernt da nicht nachvollziehbar] schien ja keinen zu interessieren von den herrschaften an die ich meine email geschickt hatte


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

Whitespawn2k schrieb:


> Da ich selber Moderator in einem  großem Forum bin kann ich eure Arbeit natürlich gut vergleichen!
> Der andere Thread der sich mit diesem Thema befasst war ganz klar zu schließen!
> Die Ausdrucksweise ist immer eine sehr wichtige sache in einem Forum.
> 
> ...



ja du hast natürlich recht 
es ist aber auch nicht leicht sachlich zu bleiben wenn man sieht wie einige hier ihr amt misbrauchen und anderen wieder den spass am forum zu verderben
und es war ja nicht das erste mal das tikume sich so aufgeführt hat
daher meine ( eher zur belustigung) gedachter fred nachdem er mich wiedermal mundtot machen wollte

ist halt sehr fragwürdig wenn man sich als mod ständig über anderen forenuser stellen muss wie zb über den armen kerl der im wow forum gebannt wurde
ich denke da sind wir uns einig das sich sowas als mod einfach nicht gehört
und ich bin schon etwas länger hier im forum unterwegs es wird ja nicht umsonst das trollforum genannt 
nur wenn dann auch die mods noch kräftig mit flamen und sich über fragen der user lächerlich machen dann frag ich mich echt wo wir hier noch hinkommen


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte dich hiermit bitten den Inhalt der PNs hier außen vor zu lassen, da niemand nachvollziehen kann, was dort drin stand und in welchem Zusammenhang (und bitte nicht alle PNs nun einzeln zitieren, das ist eine Sache, die man per PN und Mail klären sollte).


----------



## Whitespawn2k (2. Oktober 2008)

timkumenerd schrieb:


> wer wäre den ein "vorgesetzter" der sich für sowas interessieren könnte ?
> 
> wie gesgat: dass er mich mit hitler verglichen hat schien ja keinen zu interessieren von den herrschaften an die ich meine email geschickt hatte




Solltest du diese Nachricht von ihm per Pm bekommen haben hasst du natürlich die möglichkeit diese durch die  Taste ( Druck/S-Abf )
zu Speichern. (Ein Scrennshot deines Bildschirms wird erstellt )
nun kannst du diesen in Paint oder anderen Grafikprogrammen  Einfügen und als Jpg. Speichern.
(Das Jpg. kannst du jetzt an deine E-Mail anknüpfen)


Was auch vielleicht funktionieren könnte wäre wen ihr euch per PN
eure Probleme gegenseitig schildert und versucht diese zu lösen.
( Das wäre natürlich der beste Weg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da war Lillian wohl schneller mit ihrer Antwort !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Whity2k


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich hiermit bitten den Inhalt der PNs hier außen vor zu lassen, da niemand nachvollziehen kann, was dort drin stand und in welchem Zusammenhang (und bitte nicht alle PNs nun einzeln zitieren, das ist eine Sache, die man per PN und Mail klären sollte).



gerne nur mit wem ?
mit dem mod um den es geht ?
damit man 14 tage forensperre bekommt nachdem man beleidigt wird und sich zur wehr setzt ?

sorry aber verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz wie du das meinst

@Whity2k 

doch habe ich per pm bekommen und sind alle noch gespeichert
wenn ich dir unseren !dialog" schicken würde dann glaube ich würdest den vorschlag unser problem über pm zu klären gleich wieder verwerfen ^^


----------



## Whitespawn2k (2. Oktober 2008)

timkumenerd schrieb:


> gerne nur mit wem ?
> mit dem mod um den es geht ?
> damit man 14 tage forensperre bekommt nachdem man beleidigt wird und sich zur wehr setzt ?
> 
> ...




Wen ich das richtig verstanden habe möchtest du dich ja beschweren,
wen du nun ein Screenshot an deine Beschwerde E-Mail hängst hasst du einen Beweiss das es wirklich so gewesen ist wie du es schilderst,
dieses Bild unterstützt deine Behaubtung gegen ihn !


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

Whitespawn2k schrieb:


> Wen ich das richtig verstanden habe möchtest du dich ja beschweren,
> wen du nun ein Screenshot an deine Beschwerde E-Mail hängst hasst du einen Beweiss das es wirklich so gewesen ist wie du es schilderst,
> dieses Bild unterstützt deine Behaubtung gegen ihn !



ja nur 
1) an wen schick ich sowas der sich für die mods interessiert ?
die leute die man unter der im impressum angegeben email adresse ereicht scheren sich scheinbar herzlich wenig um das was hier im forum so abgeht

und 

2) muss ich dazu 14 tage warten da mein acc ja erneut gebannt wurde als ich tikume heute per pm darauf hingewissen habe was er für ein dummkopf ist
nachdem er wieder meinte meinen beitrag löschen zu müssen weil ich mir die frechheit erlaubt hatte seine hoheit zu kritisieren in seinem umgang mit den forenusern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (2. Oktober 2008)

Whitespawn2k schrieb:


> Da ich selber Moderator in einem  großem Forum bin kann ich eure Arbeit natürlich gut vergleichen!
> Der andere Thread der sich mit diesem Thema befasst war ganz klar zu schließen!
> Die Ausdrucksweise ist immer eine sehr wichtige sache in einem Forum.
> 
> ...



Richtig.
Tikume kam wohl nicht mit Kritik klar(wie man ja in dem Thread hier sehen konnte ->http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65928), obwohl diese völlig gerechtfertigt war.. Leider wurde der Post direkt gelöscht und ich weiß nicht mehr welcher User diesen Post verfasst hatte, deshalb wird der ein oder andere auch nicht genau wissen wovon ich eig. Spreche..^^

Ich war genauso mal in einem ziemlich großen Forum Moderator, mir gingen die Flames etc. der User auf den Sack, somit hab ich mein Modtitel abgegeben, vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere auch mal darüber nachdenken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Lillian du bist nicht gemeint, damit das schonmal geklärt ist^^)



			
				Tikume schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, er wurde gelöscht weil der Typ einen Privat Kritik fährt seit er  hier mal für seinen Mist verwarnt wurde. *Sollte das ein Problem für  dich sein kann ich das gerne lösen.*



Vielleicht habe ich diesen Satz missverstanden, bei mir kam's allerdings so rüber, als ob ich meine Meinung nicht mehr Posten dürfte, weil ich sonst vom Forumhengst eine Verwarnung/Kick/Bann/Forumpause -wie auch immer- kassiere..

Nunja, möchte hier jetzt auch nicht rum jammern, ist mir eigentlich relativ ob ich hier nun Gesperrt werde oder nicht, wollte nur mal -nachdem ich darum gebeten worden bin- ein Statemant abgeben..

Gruß
Hardnoise


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Oktober 2008)

timkumenerd schrieb:


> ja nur
> 1) an wen schick ich sowas der sich für die mods interessiert ?



Mich wundert, daß Du soviel Zeit hier verbringst, um Beiträge gegen Tikume zu verfassen, dabei jedoch komplett die "Regeln zur Nutzung des Forums", die über jedem Foren-Bereich und jedem "Antwort"-Fenster erscheint, übersiehst. Dort heißt es denn auch:

"_6.1 Die Forenverwaltung setzt sich aus Moderatoren und Administratoren zusammen. Moderatoren sind hauptsächlich dafür zuständig, Themen zu überschauen, gegebenfalls zu überarbeiten, User zu ermahnen oder zu verwarnen. Administratoren verfügen ebenfalls über diese Rechte, sind zusätzlich aber noch für die Ernennung bzw Degradierung von Moderatoren und das editieren von Foren-Einstellungen zuständig. Moderatoren sind ebenfalls Nutzer dieses Forums und im Gegensatz zu den Administratoren NICHT bei Computec Media AG bzw. buffed.de angestellt._"

Die Liste der zuständigen Admins ist dann mit einem Klick anwählbar. 



> 2) muss ich dazu 14 tage warten da mein acc ja erneut gebannt wurde als ich tikume heute per pm darauf hingewissen habe was er für ein dummkopf ist
> nachdem er wieder meinte meinen beitrag löschen zu müssen weil ich mir die frechheit erlaubt hatte seine hoheit zu kritisieren in seinem umgang mit den forenusern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Dummkopf" ist eine Beleidigung (vom Inhalt Deines anderen Threads hier will ich gar nicht reden; das war unterste Sohle und eine reine Revanchetour, die an die sprichwörtlich "beleidigte Leberwurst" denken ließ); Dein angebliches Zitat aus der PM grenzt an Rufmord, weil keiner den Zusammenhang nachvollziehen kann. Wenn dies der Ton ist, den Du in Deinen sonstigen Postings anschlägst, ist der Bann mehr als nur gerechtfertigt. Nicht einsehbar dagegen ist, warum Du nun 14 Tage warten mußt, wenn Du angeblich alles per Screen-Shot dokumentiert hast. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mich wundert, daß Du soviel Zeit hier verbringst, um Beiträge gegen Tikume zu verfassen, dabei jedoch komplett die "Regeln zur Nutzung des Forums", die über jedem Foren-Bereich und jedem "Antwort"-Fenster erscheint, übersiehst. Dort heißt es denn auch:
> 
> "_6.1 Die Forenverwaltung setzt sich aus Moderatoren und Administratoren zusammen. Moderatoren sind hauptsächlich dafür zuständig, Themen zu überschauen, gegebenfalls zu überarbeiten, User zu ermahnen oder zu verwarnen. Administratoren verfügen ebenfalls über diese Rechte, sind zusätzlich aber noch für die Ernennung bzw Degradierung von Moderatoren und das editieren von Foren-Einstellungen zuständig. Moderatoren sind ebenfalls Nutzer dieses Forums und im Gegensatz zu den Administratoren NICHT bei Computec Media AG bzw. buffed.de angestellt._"
> 
> ...



kurz was dazu 

bleidigt ist hier schonmal keiner  ich bin erheitert mehr auch nicht !
die retourkutsche ist es weil ich heute erneut gebannt wurde nachdem tikume irgend einen scheiss erfunden hat in seinem anderen thema
( von wegen ich fahre eine kritiktour gegen ihn - schau dich einfach um ich habe bis zum heutigen tage NICHTS negatives über ihn geschrieben - also wiedermal glatt GELOGEN und frei ERFUNDEN von ihm ) 

desweiteren wurde ich ja erneut von einem forenuser darin bestätigt dasmein beitrag völlig grundlos und aus reiner ignoranz und selbsherlichkeit gelöscht wurde 
(klarer fall von amtsmisbrauch) also bitte informiere dich vorab was los war anstant hier mit den forenregeln einen auf dicke hose zu machen ohne nur den hauch einer ahnung zu haben um was es eigentlich im groben und ganzen geht !

dummkopf ist in demf all mehr eine feststellung als eine beleidigung und habe ich mich beschwert das ich dafür einen 14tages bann bekommen habe ?
glaubs kaum also lese in ruhe nochmal nach und dann reden wir gerne nochmal 

wo habe ich geschrieben das ich screenshots gemacht habe ?
ich sagte lediglich das alles per pm abging und ich diese pms auch noch gespeichert habe
(daher auch mein satz mit den 14 tagen - acc bann=nicht in acc einloggen = nix mit screens machen usw = nochmal in ruhe nachdenken am besten ! )

also wenn du so einen auf schlaumeier machst dann fang an richtig lesen zu lernensonst wirkste auch eher belustigend 
ich dagegen will belustigend sein also lach ruhig kein thema ich würd mich sehr darüber freuen 

das mit dem vergleich was tikume zu mir gesgat hat entspircht der wahrheit und ist weder rufmord noch sonst irgendwas sondern einfach die wahrheit nur eben ohne direkten zusammenhang mehr aber auch nicht

falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast es geht hier eigentlich garnicht um mich sondern um das verhalten eines mods der forenusern gegenüber 

wie er mich behandelt ist mir realtiv wayne ich habe mich nur auch als beispiel genommen da ich schon meine ehrfarungen mit diesem kollegen gesammelt habe
und ich seine ganze "pracht" ja schon per pm kennen lernen durft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der grund warum wir uns heute hier beschwert haben ist einfach der das er wiedermal einen netten user der normal um etwas hilfe bat mit seiner aroganten art und weisse dumm hinstellen wollte und als er von anderen usern gesgat bekam das sein verhalten dem T€ gegenüber nicht korekkt sei er einfach angefangen hat beiträge zu löschen - anderen usern zu drohen und zum guten schluss nachdem er natürlich wie immer das letzte wort in form eines überheblichen und aroganten kommentares hatte die disskusion durch /close beendet hat


so flasche leer

wenn du noch ein bissel auf schlaumeier machen willst hau rein aber tu mir den gefallen und lese anständig alles richtig damit dein fachwissen auch ankommen kann

und PS: zeit verbing ich hier im gegensatz zu anderen nur wenn ich zeit dazu habe: 
wenn ich mal auf nem flugmount sitz zb oder wie jetzt bei der arbeit mal ne kleine pause mach um ein wenig was zum schmunzeln zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und am ende nochmal im klartext da sehr viele ja nur anfang und ende lesen:
mir ist es schnuppe ob ich gebannt bin oder lifetime bann in diesem forum bekomm es geht lediglich um die art wie sich ein mod der buffed.de repräsentieren sollte gegenüber anderen usern denen er eigentlich als mod hilfestellung geben sollte aufspielt und profiliert
wer meint deshlab einen anti satan fred ins rollen bringen zu müssen der soll das gerne machen - ich bin ein arschloch leuten gegenüber die sich mir gegenüber nicht besser verhalten und über mich könnt ihr lachen oder meckern wie ihr wollt aber hey:

*ich mach keine user dumm an weil sie was fragen und ich bin auch KEIN MOD !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Oktober 2008)

timkumenerd schrieb:


> bleidigt ist hier schonmal keiner  ich bin erheitert mehr auch nicht !



Die "Erheiterung" merkt man Deinen Postings nicht an.



> dummkopf ist in demf all mehr eine feststellung als eine beleidigung und habe ich mich beschwert das ich dafür einen 14tages bann bekommen habe ?
> glaubs kaum also lese in ruhe nochmal nach und dann reden wir gerne nochmal



Wenn Dich jemand als "Dummkopf" in einem öffentlichen Forum bezeichnen würde, empfändest Du das als "sachliche Feststellung"? Würde das ein Mod machen, würdest Du wahrscheinlich "erheitert" im Kreis springen und ihm ebenso "erheitert" ein kleines Fortpflanzungsorgan unterstellen sowie ellenlange "erheiterte" Postings gegen diesen Mod erstellen. 



> wo habe ich geschrieben das ich screenshots gemacht habe ?
> ich sagte lediglich das alles per pm abging und ich diese pms auch noch gespeichert habe



Entschuldige, daß ich unter "Speichern" eine Sicherung auf der heimischen Festplatte verstehe. Ich setze manchmal zuviel voraus.



> das mit dem vergleich was tikume zu mir gesgat hat entspircht der wahrheit und ist weder rufmord noch sonst irgendwas sondern einfach die wahrheit nur eben ohne direkten zusammenhang mehr aber auch nicht



Zum einen ist es üblich, keine privaten Mails zu veröffentlichen. Wenn Du dies trotzdem machst, sollte dann auch der Zusammenhang der Äußerung - im besten Fall durch Screenshots belegt - hergestellt werden. Alles andere ist unfair, gegen die Netiquette und darüberhinaus bloße Behauptung, die in dem von Dir vorgenommenem Fall an Rufmord grenzt. Wenn sich tatsächlich herausstellen sollte, daß Deine Behauptung so nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, könnte das sogar justiziabel sein.



> und PS: zeit verbing ich hier im gegensatz zu anderen nur wenn ich zeit dazu habe:



Was glaubst Du, wie die "anderen" ihre Zeit hier verbringen? Wenn sie keine Zeit haben?

Bimmbamm


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

haste fein gemacht bimmbamm mit den quotes usw 
ganz grosses lob mal von meiner seite an dich 

werd mir jetzt nicht die arbeit machen dir auf alles nochmal ne antwort zu geben sondern sag einfach DANKE für deine mühe
aus dir wird mal ein ganz grosser


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Oktober 2008)

timkumenerd schrieb:


> haste fein gemacht bimmbamm mit den quotes usw



Ich danke Dir für Dein Eingeständnis, keine Argumente zu haben. Du zeigst mit großer Sicherheit auch jedem "Vorgesetzten" des hier angequengelten Mods durch Dein Verhalten in diesem Thread, daß kein Fehlverhalten vorliegt.


----------



## timkumenerd (2. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir für Dein Eingeständnis, keine Argumente zu haben. Du zeigst mit großer Sicherheit auch jedem "Vorgesetzten" des hier angequengelten Mods durch Dein Verhalten in diesem Thread, daß kein Fehlverhalten vorliegt.




was soll ich dir da für argumente geben ?
du hast doch immer noch nicht verstanden worum es hier geht 
also was sollen wir beide uns noch länger über mich unterhalten ?
sorry das hat nichts mit argumentationslosigkeit zu tun oder sonst was du verfehlst einfach das thema und merkst es nicht mal 

wenn du weiter über MICH disskutieren willst dann schreib mir eine pm und wir können den ganzen tag schreiben und du darfst jeden meiner sätze auseinander nehmen und ihn mit mit deiner haarspalterei dann gerne mit deinen gegenargumenten wieder zurückschicken wenn dich das irgendwie befriedigt

nur hier werde ich nicht mehr auf dich eingehen da das ziel das du verfolgst mehr als offensichtlich ist 
also kannst gern noch was kluges schreiben damit deine gier alles besser wissen zu müssen befriedigt werden kann alles andere dann per pm 
da ich aber weiss das du nicht an einer disskusion interessiert bist weiss ich auch das keine pm kommt
die liest ja ausser mir auch keiner und das nimmt leuten wie dir den ganzen spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Moderatoren in diesem Forum ?

Was gefällt euch ,was nicht?
Manche schliessen Threads zu schnell, oder sie sind nicht da wenn ein Thread dringend geschlossen werden muss (soll kein Vorwurf sein, Mods haben ja auch RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wie gehen sie auf Fragen ein /ode auch nicht ein ?
Wenn man 'ne ernsthafte Frage per PM schickt gehen sie fasst immer drauf ein

Wie kommen sie mit Kritik klar ? <- ( Jetzt würde mein Thema gut passen )
Manche gut, manche schlecht

Was könnten sie verbessern ?
Nichts alles ist so gut, sie sind ja nicht an der allgemeinen Verschlechterung der Post-Qualität (vorallem im Gott & die Welt bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## shadow24 (2. Oktober 2008)

Whitespawn2k schrieb:


> Vor wenigen Minuten hatte ich das Glück ,Tikumes Moderatoren Fähigkeiten zu erleben und war mehr als nur erschrocken!!!
> Aus Thread schützenden gründen möchte ich auch lieber nicht mehr zu diesem vorfall äußern.
> 
> Daher dachte ich mir das ich euch mal Frage.
> ...


seltsamer thread,aber da ich wirklich noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen mit mods gehabt habe,möchte ich trotzdem darauf antworten:
was gefällt mir?mir gefällt dass die Moderatoren sich ab und an einschalten wenn es zu heftig wird in einem thread...was nicht?bisher nix
wie gehen sie auf Fragen ein?tja,auf direkt an die mods gerichtete Fragen?oder allgemeine?oder was?kann ich nicht beantworten da die Frage zu ungenau ist...
wie kommen sie mit Kritik klar?also was ich bisher gelesen habe eigentlich erstaunlich gut.sie bleiben in der Regel sehr cool und verwarnen Forenidioten eigentlich auch immer wenn sie sich mehrmals im Ton vergreifen,bevor sie weitere Schritte unternehmen
was können sie verbessern?sie könnten solche Schwachköpfe(ist nur eine Feststellung) wie Timkumenerd die Möglichkeit verbauen,nachdem sie gebannt wurden unter anderem Namen weiter zu flamen...
und diese Meinung vertrete ich ganz offen und ehrlich.das ist hier kein Modgeschleime oder sonst was,aber mich regen diese Leute auf,die einfach immer weiter flamen,obwohl sie schon gebannt wurden.hey,auch Mods sind nur Menschen mit guten und schlechten Tagen.ich pack doch einen Menschen nicht in die schlechte Schublade,nur weil derjenige ne harte Nacht hatte.sollen die Flamer sich doch ein Boxsack neben dem PC aufbauen und daran abreagieren...ich wunder mich dabei sowieso zu welcher Uhrzeit das ganze stattgefunden hat und sich dann noch ausgiebig aufgeregt wird. 3 Uhr nachts bin ich auch ziemlich uncool...


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich schätze ich bin nicht der einzige der an dem Thema interessiert, aber nicht direkt involviert ist.
Leider ist das Ganze schwer zu beurteilen, da man vieles nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Der eine Thread um den es geht wurde ja verlinkt. Tatsächlich bin ich zunächst über den Thread gestolpert und dachte mir nach der Lektüre: Na, dann schau mal direkt im Meinungs-Forum vorbei, schätze da wird's nun (mal wieder) einen neuen Thead gegen die Mods geben. Und so war's dann ja auch nun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Timkumenerd wiederfahren ist kann der Leser derzeit nicht nachvollziehen, zunächst schon wegen des neuen Nicks. Ich habe keinen Schimmer welche Threads da vorher mal geschlossen wurden.
Sein Post im verlinkten Thread wurde ja von Tikume gelöscht und somit kann man im Nachhinein nun als Leser dieses Threads nicht beurteilen, ob die Löschung gerechtfertigt war oder nicht.

Die Schließung des Theads war völlig ok. Zum Thema selbst hätte zwar noch einiges gesagt werden können, aber die Diskussion ging ja bereits andere Wege - das war der Schließungsgrund und der war gerechtfertigt denke ich.

Ob Timkumenerd nun vorher bereits nach seiner Ermahnung immer mal wieder Tikume kritisiert hat oder nicht, kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Es fehlt ja der alte Nick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was imho vielleicht tatsächlich diskussionswürdig wäre, könnte der Satz "Sollte das ein Problem für dich sein kann ich das gerne lösen.". Hört sich nach einer Drohung an? Vielleicht. Könnte aber auch einfach nur ein gut gemeinter Rat sein.
Diskussionen über Modentscheidungen gehören eben nicht in die entsprechenden Theads.

Witzigerweise habe ich mich am Anfang verlesen... statt Timkumenerd habe ich Tikumenerd gelesen - folglich ein Nick, der Tikume bezichtigt ein Nerd zu sein.
Im offiziellen Forum hat sich neulich ein User zu Wort gemeldet, der alle CRs als Nerds bezeichnete. Tja, Permabann inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (2. Oktober 2008)

Es ist immer das selbe.

Jeder versucht die Geschehnisse nach seinem Empfinden der Situation darzustellen und lässt bewusst oder unbewusst wichtige oder ihm unwichtig erscheinende Teile weg.

Dieses Verhalten ist so alt wie die Geschichte des Supports und man lernt da schnell drüber zu stehen.
Normal kannste auch davon ausgehen dass der Admin seine Crew über den User stellt und nur wirkliches Fehlverhalten ahndet.

Dass die Leute immer schreien wenn man Ihnen ihr Spielzeug wegnimmt, und Moderatoren sich immer viel zu schnell persönlich angegriffen fühlen ist auch normal.
Letzteres zu lernen zu relativieren, fällt vielen schwer und auch wenn mans nicht vermuten würde nehmen sich doch einige vieles zu sehr zu Herzen.
Obwohl klar sein sollte das im unpersönlichen Kontakt schneller unpassendere Formulierungen gewählt werden als im persönlichen Kontakt und Mißgunst über eine Situation die nicht von nem GM/Mod beinflusst werden an ihm ausgelassen werden da er die direkte Schnitstelle ist.

Damals als ich noch aktiv als MGM tätig war kam es oft vor das die größten Nervensägen auf der GC im direkten Kontakt auf einmal die bravsten Lämmer sind.
Habs aber im Gegenzug auch erlebt das einige meiner GMs abgesprungen sind, weil ihnen der Druck der User und die Teils heftigen Angriffe zu viel waren.

Außerdem nutzen viele den Mantel der Unpersönlichkeit um sich abzureagieren, und sich Erfolgserlebnisse abzuholen -- traurig aber leider usus


----------



## ZAM (2. Oktober 2008)

timkumenerd schrieb:


> wer wäre den ein "vorgesetzter" der sich für sowas interessieren könnte ?



Ich.


Der Thread ist zu. Öffentliche Prangerei/Blosstellung anderer Mitgliedern/Personen/Spielern/Privat-Personen/Unternehmen etc. ist untersagt. 

Die Beschwerde wurde registriert und wird bearbeitet - mehr wird dazu nicht gesagt. 

Erneute Threads zu dem Thema bzw. in Richtung "Warum geschlossen" "Skandal" "Kritiklosigkeit" werden völlig "kritiklos" inklusive des TEs gesperrt.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.

Btw. 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1045869


----------

